# Harmony Touch Remote gets new life.



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's funny. I only entertained the Harmony because I have two setups in the living room. And now I just had thought of powering both from the same receiver and just have the one be a 2nd zone. Future research as I renovate because then it'd just be one AV setup and two displays. That's another topic.

So I picked up the basic watch battery hub remote and decided I really wanted the screen and back light as well as IR for the displays so I didn't have to use an IR blaster.

I loathed the Touch in my theater room while I had a Tivo DVR and didn't do much streaming. But now that things have shifted with OTA/Channels DVR and the rest streaming and primarily using the peanut remote, I took another look at the Touch and thought, hard button wise it's pretty much the same as the little peanut but I have dedicated rew/ff/play/pause and numbers on the screen. I get bluetooth with the hub controlling both TS4k's, IR for the projector and tv. And I have full control over every device when needed.

It's rechargeable and sits on the cradle when not in use. It's backlit. And best of all, it's cheap. Can generally find them for under $50 as the Ultimate with the hub. Or buy the hub and Touch separate. Got a like new Touch for $30 to go with my current hub.

Haven't used sofabaton, but no RF for hidden devices outside of the TS4k's reach kills it for me. And thr Harmony is much more versatile tying into the Google assistant where I can tell Google to turn things on via voice.

So pretty happy with it about 3 days in. Have it set for Tivo Epson and Tivo Leeco as the two main activities. And I can also do an audio only activity so the one can be a chromecast audio, and again, automated with Google voice. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

